# My ferret set up



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, this is my ferret set up 










The two double hutches on the inside are for keeping Vinnie and Jimmy separate so they don't fight.
Most of the time Nancy, Willow, Whisper and Jimmy are loose together in the cattery loose with the white hutches open to use as bed but in the evenings for 3-4 hours, Jimmy will be shut in that hutch and Vinnie and Bandit will be allowed out of the brown hutch to stretch their legs and socialise with the other 3 who are with Jimmy for the rest of the time.
I've had this set up since the end of April when I made it with my dad's help, the ferrets love it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

That is a fantastic set up FF! I would spend hours watching them all interacting in there - I'd never get anything done! lol


----------

